

Why I, a founder of PLOS, am forsaking open access - p4bl0
http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=1580

======
jbogp
I fully agree. Open Access journals are evil. Very nice analysis, has anyone
been able to quantify the impact of the increased popularity of OA journals on
the financial crisis?

Also we should take into account the energy saved by all the scientists not
being able to download paywalled full pdfs, mother earth says thank you.

------
cottonseed
I thought we were going to keep the April Fools pranks of HN.

------
rando289
"Sure PubMed Central – the free database of papers produced with funding from
the National Institutes of Health – gets over 1,000,000 hits a day. But do you
really believe numbers from the government? After all, these are the same
people who are saying that 7,000,000 people have signed up for Obamacare."

Yes, I do believe they are reasonably accurate, the post is filled with these
spurious arguments.

tldr; do not read. waste of time

~~~
bencoder
It's an april fools joke, laced with massive amounts of obvious sarcasm.

~~~
unmei
My favorite:

"But we never hear about the people who’ve been hurt – like all the students
at places like Harvard and Stanford who no longer have better access to the
scientific literature than hoi poloi at lesser institutions."

